# Good day pheasant hunting



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

There is nothing like getting the dog some exercise (and myself) while doing something we both enjoy he was supposed to be a shed dog but at a year old while shed hunting he never found any but was jumping turkeys out of brush piles in the woods left and right so I took him down to the local pheasant farm and with no bird training what so ever he was just a natural and now every time he sees me grabbing for his orange harness he knows exactly what’s going on and gets as excited as a kid in a candy shop


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

Both better than a dog working birds! Looks like you both had a great time.


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is my pup with some wild birds we found this fall. I'm gonna have to head to the preserve before they close up for the year. Seeing him point a time or two would be nice about now.


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Picture is a little blurry but this was from about a month ago when I went and it’s one of my favorites I just wish it wouldn’t have turned out blurry


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

Ha! That's awesome!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

How's this termed a good day...it looks like an excellent outing and day.
At one year old, he seems like a tremendous hunting pup.
Mine is coming up on three (a mama's boy) and I believe he's afraid to get dirty. )
They are such versatile dog's...point, flush or retrieve depending on what you're looking for. Hell, he's afraid of water.

Did you run him with other resident dog's?


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

No he has never ran with another dog before just happened to pick up on it like that’s what he’d been trained for since day one... he does have a couple master hunters in his blood line though


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, great dog! He's a Black Lab... he was born to know a Pheasant tastes better than a shed! A natural.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

great job. where is the pheasant farm. i would like to give it a go.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy's GSP is like this. Anytime he goes into his "hunting" room, she starts getting excited. And do not let her hear the bell on her collar! She'll go right through the roof! I had a Springer Spaniel that taught itself to bird hunt. I just kept taking it out to the field, and it figured it out on it's own. Nice going!


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

It’s elk ridge in bucyrus Ohio his website is elkridgegamefarm.com


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

They have a really nice set up over there and really great people


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Man I haven't been up there for years. Back before my dog passed we use to go out there once or twice a year. Always go for pheasants and chuckars. Awesome place to go!! Bring back some good memories.beautiful dog man deffidently looks like a great day!


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Man that's awesome! It's great to see a hunting dog in his element and doing what you and her or him love! We had a Brittany that would have seizures When we pulled into the parking lot at Berlin public hunting grounds because she would get so excited. The dog never had any training either,






she was was a natural and even retrieved a few birds for me over the years! She is gone now but all the memories are not! That's good stuff man keep it coming!


----------

